# Touareg Gas Mileage



## ereprac05 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey guys, Im in the market for a 2004 VW Touareg and I was wondering what the realistic gas mileage is. Ive heard everything from 10mpg (the VW haters) all the way up to 28mpg (the fanatics)...what do yall normally get. Im getting the V6 version. THanks!
-CP


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Gas Mileage (ereprac05)*

I get between 17-18 in mixed driving (commuting). 20 mpg at continuous freeway speeds 70 mph or under. Stop-n-go traffic and in town driving gets about 15 mpg.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

The only Touareg's getting in the mid to high 20's are V10 tdi's.
In my V8 I usually get around 13-14 around town and 16-17 on the freeway depending on how I drive......given my predisposition to be a leadfoot !


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Gas Mileage (ereprac05)*

I have the v8, 2004. Get consistently around 12.5 local. Probably 17 highway.


----------



## bayoubengals (Jun 26, 2006)

2005 V8 12-13 mpg inside Washington DC -- 17 mpg highway
(I drove it like I stole it.)
2006 V8 14-14.5 mpg Baton Rouge -- 18 highway
(Spirited driving.)


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (bayoubengals)*

2008 v6 == 15mpg city


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

6-8 in the city, but I am on 22's


----------



## khaug (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Tregger)*

_The only Touareg's getting in the mid to high 20's are V10 tdi's._
Our V10 sure doesn't manage to do that! 20-21 REAL (calculated from odo and pump) mpg is the best it'll do at moderate Interstate speeds. The numbers coming from the trip computer are sheer fantasy, for entertainment only!


----------



## ereprac05 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (khaug)*

Thanks guys. You all really helped out. I was contemplating a Touareg, but now Im leaning towards a R32 because of the gas mileage. thanks again.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (ereprac05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ereprac05* »_Thanks guys. You all really helped out. I was contemplating a Touareg, but now Im leaning towards a R32 because of the gas mileage. thanks again.

Then why don't consider waiting for V6 TDI? I am getting between 22.5 (mixed fast highway/metro driving) to 27.5 MPG (when I am with my family on some easy weekend trips). Current diesel engines are perfectly OK as far as going for smell or smoke. I was concerned about that when taking the go/no go with Touareg decision a year ago because I really hate smelling trucks and previously I drove only petrol cars, but V6 TDI is a great engine. "I am loving it!"


_Modified by MinerSK at 11:27 AM 10-17-2007_


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (ereprac05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ereprac05* »_Thanks guys. You all really helped out. I was contemplating a Touareg, but now Im leaning towards a R32 because of the gas mileage. thanks again.

Hm R32 won't get you that great gas mileage either. Maybe you should wait for a Jetta SportWagen TDI, or the V6 TDI like Miner mentioned. You might also want to check out the GTI (great value and good fuel economy considering the power) or even the new Tiguan coming out in early-mid 2008.


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

honestly, I didnt buy my touareg for the mileage. its the experience of owning one. its like nothing else you will ever drive. mine is on bilsteins with h&r springs, neuspeed sway bars etc. it also will most defienatly out handle most cars on the road. its a status symbol, an experience... r32 is nice but this is a different experience. if i acered about miles per gallon, i would only drive my eurovan. 24v 2.8 gets the best mileage out of em all


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (german performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german performance* »_honestly, I didnt buy my touareg for the mileage. its the experience of owning one.

Yeah I don't think it's possible to shop for SUV's in the Touareg's class (in terms of not just price, but also capability) while caring too much about fuel economy. It's like shopping for a bargain-basement econo-box and worrying about performance numbers. It would be nice to have, but it shouldn't be a deal breaker by any means.


----------



## 1.8Tornado (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*

I get about 16-17 around town (commuting/highway).
A trip from Minneapolis to Green Bay came out to 21!
04 - v6 - 38,000mi - premium petro
md


_Modified by 1.8Tornado at 6:32 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## clarkaddison (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tornado)*

I get 14-15 around town and 18-20 on the highway. The high numbers are when my wife drives. It's an 04 v8.


----------



## ereprac05 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (clarkaddison)*

Thanks. I wasnt really wanting to spend 35,000.00 on it, which is why I was leaning towards the 2004 V6, with a resell of @22,000.00. Yea i know the R32 dont really give me that good of a mpg, but its AWD, which is my first concern, and then gas mileage.


----------



## VWPARTSDUDE (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg Gas Mileage (ereprac05)*

I get about 17.5 in traffic, 19 on the freeway


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Gas Mileage (VWPARTSDUDE)*

I've heard some R32 folks talk about getting upper teens in regular driving also.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

An R32 is not nearly as heavy as a Touareg which comes in around 5,500 lbs.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

prepare for worst case scenario when it comes to mileage or else you wont be able to enjoy touareg...it drinks gas like INSANE, i doubt you gonna own something that will drink that much of gas...especially on petrol engines ...sure its a great car otherwise








It also depends on your foot...


----------

